# Today's Opthamologist appt.



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,

I had my appointment with the opthamologist today and she wants me to see a specialist in our area. She feels that with my active thyroid going on, he would be the one to see. I liked her and she was very informative.

My question is, has anyone had to go to a specialist for Graves Eye disease? I have no idea what to expect. My doctor said to take a driver with me just in case. I should have asked her just in case what lol. The good news is I have to go for a CT scan this Monday for my eyes, and the following Monday to the specialist. Considering how long I waited for my endo appt and then the opthamologist appt. This is speeding right along now!

The one I was at today did pretty standard tests and said that normally eyes bulge 14mm, but mine are at 22mm. They are being scratched from the dryness I'm experiencing. She gave me a sample of eye moisturizing drops and wants me to put an ointment on them at night. She is figuring that my eyelids are not completely covering my eyes while I sleep.

Okay guys, let me know what to expect )

Debbie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had my appointment with the opthamologist today and she wants me to see a specialist in our area. She feels that with my active thyroid going on, he would be the one to see. I liked her and she was very informative.
> 
> ...


Debbie..............you are so on the right track here and I am glad to hear it.

This other opthalmologist will not hurt you but probably will use a lot of different kinds of drops to dilate and what have you so he/she can see what can be seen and that could be plenty if done right. I am so glad about this.

So, for that reason, you may not be able to see well enough to drive and they will also provide you wrap-around glasses to protect your eyes from light. Please take the advice of having someone drive you. I can assure you that you will be glad you did.

Yep; I use lacrilube ointment every night. You don't want your eyelid to stick to the cornea. Ouchy!!! A scratched or ulcerated cornea is pain like you would not believe. So do as she says.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Andros,

Thanks for the reply, I'm glad you have experience in this, although I wish you didn't!

I went and got the ointment tonight so I'll give it a try and see what happens. Thank you

Debbie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> Andros,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I'm glad you have experience in this, although I wish you didn't!
> 
> ...


You are welcome. You are so kind but truth be told, that is all behind me now and my goal is to help others w/ my experience.

I am sure the ointment w/offer a huge relief. By the way, I was told never to use eye drops that have antihistamine in them as they make the eyes far worse.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Andros!

I had my specialist's appt today and I liked him. He said that my eyelid is somewhat retracted and gave me eye excercises to do that might help. Now I can roll my eyes at my husband :anim_63: and I can just say I'm doing excercises lol.

I go back to see him in 4 weeks to see how it is and go from there. He gave me papers to read about GED and said the last pages would scare me but that only 5% of graves patients are affected. ( I haven't looked at them yet).

He asked me what endo I had and when I told him, he was very pleased and said that he is a great doctor. That's always nice to hear from a health professional.

I have to continue with drops and ointment (which I really hate putting in at night..it gives me chills to think about it) But I will do what I can to make this better!

Hope you are well!
Debbie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> Hi Andros!
> 
> I had my specialist's appt today and I liked him. He said that my eyelid is somewhat retracted and gave me eye excercises to do that might help. Now I can roll my eyes at my husband :anim_63: and I can just say I'm doing excercises lol.
> 
> ...


Debbie..........I am so glad to hear from you and it sounds like you have 2 very wonderful doctors.

At least now, you have a "baseline" for those eyes and if there are any changes good or bad, they will be duly noted.

Which eye is worse, your left or your right?


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Andros,

My right eye is a little worse than my left at this point, although they are both out to 22 mm. The right eyelid is retracted more than the left.

Debbie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> Andros,
> 
> My right eye is a little worse than my left at this point, although they are both out to 22 mm. The right eyelid is retracted more than the left.
> 
> Debbie


With me, my left eye was always worse. I always ask because the majority of people do say it's the left eye and I always wonder what the difference might be in regards to that. Wonder if it has to do with predominant hand or what side we favor to sleep on or what?


----------



## fellicity (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Debbie - so glad to hear you've found a good Optho who understands and can treat GED!

I have all my symptoms in the right eye, too. I think it varies among people. Mine went from eyelid retraction to actual proptosis (I'm probably the "5%" your doc said would be scared by the info ;-)). Now I'm going through the process of Orbital Decompression Surgery, which is truly scary, but what I need to do to avoid further damage to my corneas.

The worst part of treating GED, in my opinion, are the ointments and taping down at night. Anyone else have to do this?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

fellicity said:


> Hi Debbie - so glad to hear you've found a good Optho who understands and can treat GED!
> 
> I have all my symptoms in the right eye, too. I think it varies among people. Mine went from eyelid retraction to actual proptosis (I'm probably the "5%" your doc said would be scared by the info ;-)). Now I'm going through the process of Orbital Decompression Surgery, which is truly scary, but what I need to do to avoid further damage to my corneas.
> 
> The worst part of treating GED, in my opinion, are the ointments and taping down at night. Anyone else have to do this?


Yep; but you don't want to leave cornea attached to the pillow. Oh, my god! How I lived in fear about that and a whole bunch of stuff.

Hi and welcome!


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Fellicity,

I am an active phase right now with the GED so they will just keep an eye..no pun intended...on it.

I sure do wish you good luck with the decompression surgery, I haven't looked into it much as I don't want to know what isn't affecting me at this point. It's just so much to handle all at once so I kind of pace myself with info. Silly, I know.

Andros, I'm right handed so I don't know if that helps with your theory.

Fellicity is that a one time surgery or a series of surgeries for the decompression? I swear I'm not going to look it up.

Take care of yourself
Debbie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> Hi Fellicity,
> 
> I am an active phase right now with the GED so they will just keep an eye..no pun intended...on it.
> 
> ...


Debbie....................it might help w/ my theory but the jury is still out.:anim_63:

Thanx,


----------

